# LaisDcc with JMRI



## dragan (Jan 1, 2020)

HI,
I use LaisDcc 8 func with stay alive decoders....

I can normally program CV-s with ROCO z21 system, everything works as it should, in JMRI i can use all locos normally but I can not program CV inside JMRI, can You help how to do it in JMRII?
Dragan
P.S.
error is 308, no acknowledge from loco....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

308 error means no return from sense for current ....
either your driver is not fully compliant, or you're not programming on the program line


----------



## dragan (Jan 1, 2020)

I tried both, on main as well as programing track...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you tried on the program track, then your driver card is not returning the current sense properly


----------



## dragan (Jan 1, 2020)

thanks, will try to figure it out...


----------

